# Some duck wood



## jetcn1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are a couple of calls heading out to Ohio . Clear stabilized spalted ambrosia maple with a ca finish . A deer grunter and a single reed duck call . Stabilized with ZK TR90 resin and no glass chamber problems . 

http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/duck%20calls/100_1932800x600_zpse8361423.jpg

http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/duck%20calls/100_1931800x600_zpse3a268c0.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

beutiful totaly awsome troy very nice work  thankyou duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

got these calls yesterday just in time for my oldest boys birthday absoultly beutifull troy he was very pleased with the sound and looks great job thank you. duckman


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet Turns. I'm stabilizing today for my Duck trade. Same Resin and glass chamber my Favorate. Rick.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Sweet Turns. I'm stabilizing today for my Duck trade. Same Resin and glass chamber my Favorate. Rick.



 rick these are from the same tree i sent you awsome grain in that ol rotton sucker duck


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool getting ready to put . Some of your Flame box elder in the oven. Rick


----------



## phinds (Aug 23, 2013)

Really nice.


----------

